# Tessa's first trip to the groomers



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

And I have no idea what I asked for!! She's there right now, and I have no idea what she's going to look like when she comes home. I am sooo new to this poodle thing, that I had no idea what the breeder was asking when she asked if i wanted a teddy bear cut. I said I wanted an overall length, but with a shaved face, and she also suggested shaving the feet. I that I think I'm getting a modified teddy bear, with a shaved face and feet. Does that make sense? This was kind of what I was looking for:


















What is that called??


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Kennel clip is what most people call one length over all. I'll be interested to see what you think because most Poodles don't look their best in this cut. It tends to make their bodies look too big and their legs look too skinny.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The first photo looks like a lamb or modified lamb as the body looks shorter than the legs.

The second photo you can't see the whole dog but it's probably a short length all over.

I like one length all over if it's a decent length like 1.5 inches or more..and even then I like to do some blending over the body.

My favorite is probably the lamb..just because you can do so many different cuts with a "lamb" cut in mind. You can have very fluffy legs and a short body or a semi fluffy body with longer legs or a very short body with only slightly longer fur on the legs.









This is my poodle Vega in his summer cut. The legs are very slightly longer than the body..not by much though! His body was done with a 7 blade and his legs were done with a 4 blade.









Shorter body but longer legs....same dog..can't see the rest of his body but his legs are that long all the way down with shaved feet.









semi fluffy body with longer legs but well blended









same groom different angle

So..there are different options available to you. These are just a few i've done on my own pups.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So how does she look? i've been waiting for an update!


----------

